# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Fixing a water pipe to a steel beam in a retaining wall

## milesy1971

HI all 
i have a concrete sleeper retaining wall (our block slopes front high to low back) where the retaining wall is accessable from the back (if that makes sense) 
anyway i want to run a water pipe around the wall to give me water on the far side of the wall, this would mean clipping a copper pipe to the wall......given  they are steel reinforced concrete sleepers it would be better to not use masonary anchors on the sleepers but to clip the pipe to the steel uprights 
Does anyone know if you are able to get hot dip galvanised "purlin clips" that just clip on the flat face of the I beam rather than masonary anchors or welding to the posts? 
Adrian

----------


## cyclic

No such animal that I know of, although if you do find something, you will need to protect the copper from the steel and gal clips.
Why not just use copper saddles riverted to the steel with 1/8" riverts, or you could use screws, but you would have to make sure the screws match the hole size you drill, or they will snap as you screw them in being thick steel.
Use duct tape to insulate between copper and steel/gal 
Would it not be easier and more effective to dig in 25 od blue line poly.
Cover it with 40 dwv pvc to protect it from sunlight and mechanical damage where it runs up the wall to the hose tap.
Screw or rivert (3/16" riverts) the hose tap to the wall.

----------


## havabeer

Just drill into the sleepers with anka screws

----------

